# Streamline Trikes



## Oldbikes (Mar 9, 2010)

Thought I would post pics of a few of my trikes...


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice! Who's the makers? One looks like a Rollfast.


----------



## npence (Mar 10, 2010)

very nice trikes love them


----------

